# OMG: gentoo updated



## graudeejs (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG, i'm so exited
today i saw gentoo being updated.... and it now works with GTK2 (finally)

It's so great because:
1) I thought that gentoo is dead project
2) finally GTK2
3) it's my favorite file manager.....

Gentoo rocks hard.....


x11-fm/gentoo


----------



## ale (Apr 29, 2009)

Before reaching point #3, I was thinking you were talking about the linux distribution


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 29, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Before reaching point #3, I was thinking you were talking about the linux distribution



I knew (that reader will think about GNU/Linux Gentoo ) 


Last release was in 2001


----------



## varnie (Apr 30, 2009)

@ale, me too


----------



## kamikaze (May 1, 2009)

You really got me there, great trick!

Now, I'll have to install a file manager and check it out. Currently I'm using terminals for file management.


----------



## graudeejs (May 1, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> Now, I'll have to install a file manager and check it out. Currently I'm using terminals for file management.



It is most flexible FM ever. But you will need to configure a lot. But once you're finished it will be pleasure to use gentoo.

TIP:
when you finished configuration (or even better between various steps of config) i suggest you backup your ~/.gentoorc

Last version (released in 2001) had some problems and sometimes it messed up~/.gentoorc when adding new file types etc


----------



## fender0107401 (May 2, 2009)

gentoo is a file manager? I will google it.


----------



## meeb (May 2, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> It is most flexible FM ever.



I would assign this attribute to x11-fm/worker.


----------



## graudeejs (May 2, 2009)

I have tried all FM's in ports about year ago....
Worker looks so ugly.
and there was something why i didn't like it (not the look, something in functionality), unfortunately i don't remember what it was


----------

